
Show HN: Homing Space - tadmaster
http://www.homing.space
======
tadmaster
Hi

I wrote Homing Space -- an identity, authentication, authorization system and
would like to showcase here. A minimum viable product is at www.homing.space.
I think it could tackle the problem of a centrally stored account registry.

In my system, when you go to a website; say
[https://test.simplysign.in/enter.php](https://test.simplysign.in/enter.php),
you would be asked just your Homing Space Name -- the one you got as a
subdomain at www.homing.space

The request goes to the Homing Space registry and then locates the localhost
where your own server is running -- and you are authenticated there -- and
once you agree then it goes back to the originating merchant

In short it is a distributed membership system -- where each member stores
his/her own key part in the authentication process. My hope is to act as
deterrent to hackers at both ends: merchants as well as users. As this is a
distributed system it is difficult to get all the accounts together. Also
since merchant has no input field in which a password is written, hacking
through there is also dif

The client code is a bundle of open-source stuff along with my own open-source
scripts (Artistic License 2.0) It can be installed on a USB/Flash drive

(And if you want to host it on your own server, that's also possible)

It also solves the problem of releasing your identity attributes (birthday,
first name, last name) from your own central Homing Space (i.e you don't have
to figure out where all you placed your data -- because all merchants would
pick up your identity attribs from you)

It is a bit like openID I think, but I wrote this entirely from scratch in as
a simple manner. I had found both openID and OAuth quite hairy to implement

You don't need an email address to join up (Hopefully the captcha will prevent
too many hits) and merchants that allow homing space users as their members
also can get people to enter the site without the usual email confirmation
loop

You can get an account there, and test the way to "enter" a site as shown in
[https://test.simplysign.in/enter.php](https://test.simplysign.in/enter.php)

It would be nice if I get feedback on this. There are docs and there is an FAQ

Thanks in advance!

